
Yelp’s CEO makes the case against Google's search monopoly - happy-go-lucky
https://www.vox.com/new-money/2017/7/3/15904730/jeremy-stoppelman-yelp-google
======
boyce
Yelp's model is extorting small businesses

if Google just blacklisted yelp no one would mind

